# Howdy from the Midwest



## LD4Life (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey, this is LD4Life. I just found this site on January 18th and look forward to making full use of it. For anyone with any revolve/turntable experience, I currently have a thread trying to figure out how to build a small turntable for a show and would love any help you can give there. I will also be posting the specs for some really cool projection tricks that we are doing for this show after they are completed so you guys can use them as well. I look forward to working with all of you in the future.
See you around.


----------



## soundlight (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Since I'm the first, I'll give the usual run-down: use the search tool before posting, there're dozens of topics on here that are great resources. Ask and answer at will, and don't hesitate to bring up old topics as long as you aren't answering a question that was asked 3 years ago and was already resolved to the satisfaction of the OP. Post show pics of your lighting designs in the show pics thread (most of the older pics are dead links, but this thread is 45 pages long and growing every month).


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! It's a great community with lots to learn and we like to have a good time too. As for your turntable problem do a search on the word "Revolve" and you should be able to find an old thread with Van's design in it. Just do what Van tells you and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Logos (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi from down under. Welcome to the booth. Now as far as doing what Van tells you. That's fine if it's theatre related but be careful if he starts talking about Pirates. A word to the wise.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome Aboard.

Now Logos, I thought that disclaimer went for advice given by any of us...


----------



## LD4Life (Jan 19, 2008)

In response to Gafftaper's post, I've looked through all the revolve/turntable threads, and none of them really have what I'm looking for. This is a very application specific turntable that has some very specific parameters needed. I have the design of the turntable itself taken care of, I'm just trying to figure out how to power it. It isn't a scenery revolve, it is a turntable within a very large prop that turns the top half of the prop, so it has to be motorized from within the prop.


----------



## Van (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! I'll take a look at your other thread and see if I can shoot you some suggestions. 
As for Logos' comments, remember he's the progeny of convicts you can't trust him, whereas many a pirate were actually licensed by governments.
< Or if you're a Aussie that would be Licen_*c*_ed>


----------



## Logos (Jan 20, 2008)

As I am an Aussie I'm incensed, with peppermints.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 20, 2008)

Van said:


> < Or if you're a Aussie that would be Licen_*c*_ed>



Now Van we've been through this before. License is the verb, Licence is the noun. Comprehende?


----------



## dvlasak (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome to Control Booth!

Dennis


----------



## LD4Life (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks all. Man, when you guys visit a board, you guys come in force. Thanks for the resounding welcome.


----------



## hsaunier (Jan 25, 2008)

Rob,

Ever bump into a staff guy on campus, Mike Jamison. Network systems guy?


----------



## LD4Life (Jan 28, 2008)

hsaunier said:


> Ever bump into a staff guy on campus, Mike Jamison. Network systems guy?


Name sounds familiar, can't put a face with it though. I'll have to look him up.


----------



## miriam (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome! How did you get the experience necessary for becoming a master electrician by the time you got to college? I would love to know the different things you did along the way.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 28, 2008)

miriam said:


> Welcome! How did you get the experience necessary for becoming a master electrician by the time you got to college? I would love to know the different things you did along the way.


First of all, you should note that the title "Master Electrician" when applied to theatre does not always denote a state licensed electrician. In theatre, we usually refer to the person in charge of implementing a designer's light plot as the Master Electrician (ME) or production electrician.

Most colleges try to create as professional an atmosphere as possible, so they use real world titles. College students are studying and training to fill positions like this, and it is fitting and accepted to use the associated titles. Many college students who hold titled positions still have a mentor, but they take on most, if not all of the responsibility that having the title entails.

On the flip side, you may find that there are many people on CB who frown on high school students using some titles, especially the title "Technical Director." We try to encourage the High School audience to stick "Student" in front of mot titles as they really are just starting to learn what is involved in holding these positions.


----------



## avkid (Jan 28, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> you may find that there are many people on CB who frown on high school students using some titles, especially the title "Technical Director." We try to encourage the High School audience to stick "Student" in front of mot titles as they really are just starting to learn what is involved in holding these positions.


Not only that, but it also makes a funny acronym.
S_tudent
T_echnical
D_irector


----------



## miriam (Jan 29, 2008)

Where's that smilie?

Oh yeah 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TechiesDoItInTheDark (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah for more techies from the midwest! welcome aboard!


----------



## LD4Life (Feb 2, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> First of all, you should note that the title "Master Electrician" when applied to theatre does not always denote a state licensed electrician. In theatre, we usually refer to the person in charge of implementing a designer's light plot as the Master Electrician (ME) or production electrician.


We have different LDs (of which I am one) for different shows. According to the OSHA regulations, even as an educational theatre we have to have paid staff that oversee all technical aspects of the theatre. That's where I come in. Since we use different LDs, I'm in place to be familiar with our equipment and circuitry so as to assist the LDs.
I do also do professional work on the side, though, and would be more than happy to talk to you about how I've gained experience if you would like.


----------



## LD4Life (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey, everyone. I'm not at all new, I just haven't been on in a couple of years. So, since I'm sure the community has changed quite a bit since then, I'll give a new brief introduction. My name is Rob, and I am the resident lighting designer and lighting and sound supervisor for a theatre in Indiana. If there's anything else that anyone would like to know about me, feel free to ask and I am happy to share. I used to be very active in the community here, and I look forward to being so again.

Rob


----------



## Kelite (Nov 4, 2013)

Glad to have you here Rob, please let us know how we may support your lighting design efforts here in the Hoosier state!


----------

